# burr oak



## KATKING (Jun 10, 2006)

Didnt really know which side of ohio burr oak was considered so i put it in here, anyways i am going down for labor day weekend and i was wondering what can i expect to catch, does anyone have any helpful tips on catching anything and where to do it , ill be staying at a cabin near the hotel. Any tips on catching cats or really any fish would be appericated


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

I've only fished it for crappies and it's loaded with them. Unfourtantly they're all dinks, but fun none of the less. I doubt it will even be hard to find them in the heat there is so many in there. I always fished around downed trees near rock banks and slayed'em.


----------



## tspergin (Mar 31, 2006)

also a good channel cat lake, fish around the marina or in the upper end where Sunday creek comes in,there are bass in the 6 to 7 lb class also black or purple plastic worms or white spinner baits and buzz baits,hope you have good luck :B


----------



## fishingohio (Feb 20, 2006)

KATKING,

Check your private messages. I sent you some catfishing info about the lake.

-Thanks, Fishingohio.


----------



## fishingohio (Feb 20, 2006)

How did you do at Burr Oak? I hope that you had a good trip.


----------

